# Solved: missing Google Drive icon from task bar?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello tech guys,

recently formatted my PC and re-installed windows7,
as usually installed the software programs,
as for Google Drive, usually appears next to the a small computer icon (internet connection) which is next to the clock in the right down side in the task bar, but this time can't appear there, 
what have to do to make the icon displayed?
Thanks for any helpful feedback,
regards.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You need to reinstall Google Drive, go to the link bellow and hover your mouse over the blue Download Drive button and click on the PC option then click on Accept and Install.

https://tools.google.com/dlpage/drive/index.html


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Allan, than for the feedback, 
I did the same steps 2 times already, typically the same, but nothing happened !!
what is the issues seems to be?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Click the up arrow aside of the last icon near the clock in the tray area and select Customize from the menu.
In the Left column under icons, is there an entry for Google drive?


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Liz,,

Yes, I followed the steps as you mentioned, then selected "show icon and notification" and was instantly appeared next to the small PC icon of internet connection, 
Highly appreciate your kind assistance indeed, as well thanking all of you very much Tech guys !!
Best regards.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I see Liz helped you fix it.

I have all my system tray icons showing and forgot some can be hidden !

Glad it's back for you now.


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Allan, I do appreciate your kind effort as well.


----------

